# Why Affairs Are Like Being Double-Crossed In A Heist



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Good stuff in this article titled *Why Affairs Are Like Being Double-Crossed In A Heist*. It is a virtual slap of reality in the AP's face. Here's an excerpt:



> *Affairs are like heists gone wrong.*
> 
> As the Other Woman/Man, you’re under the impression, even if it’s not directly stated, that for your participation, which as a result of deviating from your values may feel monumental, you’re going to share the ‘takings’ between you and run off into the sunset. All you’ve got to do is hang tight and engage in the deception.
> 
> ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*That's a great, common-sense article you posted up there, Dogbert!*


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes it is arbitrator. You know something? This could be printed out and be sent to an AP to read. Not because it would make him/her drop the WS on his/her a$$ but to drive a wedge of doubt and uncertainty into the mind of the AP. Nothing as satisfying like "poisoning the well" of the affair.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> Yes it is arbitrator. You know something? This could be printed out and be sent to an AP to read. Not because it would make him/her drop the WS on his/her a$$ but to drive a wedge of doubt and uncertainty into the mind of the AP. Nothing as satisfying like "poisoning the well" of the affair.


*Totally agreed, Dog! Unless, of course, they're only self-deceptively rationalizing that if they see themselves anywhere within the outline of that article, they will continue to fool and deny that part of them that is in the affair solely for their own personal physiological satisfaction and the resultant dopamine high that a potentially new sexual relationship so brings!

After all, in any act of infidelity, the ordinate number of cheaters is always "two!"*


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

You're right. Those who are flushed with the happy brain chemicals will simply throw it in the trash.

There is still nothing better to kill an affair as shinning it to the light of day for everybody to see and to send the "happy couple" together so they can start smelling each other's farts, washing their own crap soiled underwear and paying all the bills of their love shack.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *
> 
> After all, in any act of infidelity, the ordinate number of cheaters is always "two!"*


:iagree:


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

I like how the author felt betrayed by the AP and didn't bother to consider what an utter POS she herself is.

I'm seriously considering at least starting a side business to expose cheaters. Drag them into the light of day for the world to see what slimy snakes they are.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

KingwoodKev said:


> I'm seriously considering at least starting a side business to expose cheaters. Drag them into the light of day for the world to see what slimy snakes they are.



Come up with a plan and I'll help you market it. Could do a kickstarter campaign to fund it.


----------

